# LUND | IDEON Science Park



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A construction/expansion of a new and very competitive and largest in the region 'Ideon science park' is being planned in a university city of Lund. It will be a mixed neighbourhood where business, housing and high service create a dynamic whole and where density, diversity and flow allow encounters and opportunities.
The first buildings are already in place. In the middle of a vibrant metropolitan region, beside the biggest university in Scandinavia, the Ideon Science Park, and many leading international companies this new city development is going to be established.

*Country*: Sweden
*Location*: Lund, Lund NE/Brunnshög; the new science park will be located around the highest point in Lund, 89 metres above sea level, just beside the Kungsmarken nature reserve and one of Sweden's oldest golf courses. It's just 20 minutes from Malmö-Sturup Airport and 40 minutes from Copenhagen International Airport;
*Area*: 100 hectares (+ extra 150 ha in the area of interest): (of which) 70 per cent for activities (companies, university institutions, schools, shops, restaurants, hotels, cultural premises etc.), 30 per cent - for housing (single- and multi-family dwellings, student accommodation);
*Developers*: City of Lund in cooperation with Lund University and in partnership with Skanska Øresund, Ikano Fastighets AB, NCC, Vasakronan, Fastighets AB Briggen and Peab; also, the following group of architects/architecture companies are involved: Grimshaw, Tengbom, Ramboll UK, GBL, Tyréns, Fojab, CADG, Ramböll, Snöhetta, 3xN, Jeppe Andersen Landscape Architects, Ramböll Danmark och Sverige, Sweco, White architects;
*The project*: the new 'Ideon Science park' will consist of the several parts:

- *Max IV* - a Swedish national laboratory which supports three distinct research areas: Accelerator physics, research based on the use of synchrotron radiation and nuclear physics using energetic electrons. Time at the facility is shared between groups working within these three fields. MAX IV will be the next generation Swedish synchrotron radiation facility. It will replace the existing facilities; the contest for the best project of Max IV laboratory is announced and several architecture companies/groups have announced their proposals:

_Grimshaw, Tengbom, Ramboll UK, GBL, Tyréns_




















_Fojab, CADG, Ramböll, Tyréns_











_Snöhetta_




















_3xN, Jeppe Andersen Landscape Architects, Ramböll Danmark och Sverige_




















_Sweco_











_Undetailed plan of Max IV laboratory:_



















For more information, visit: www.maxlab.lu.se


- *ESS* - European Spallation Source in Scandinavia, the world's most powerful neutron source, will be used for research in strategic areas such as biology, nano- and energy-technology and materials and engineering science. The centre, placed in the area, next to Max IV, will be an important hub in the European infrastructure for research, being used every year by thousands of researchers in academia and industry; 

For more information, visit: www.ess-scandinavia.eu


- *Science village* - a meeting place with the 'Science Center', visiter center, branches of different Swedish and European Universities and high schools, small flats available for rent, scientific research centers;











- *Kvarteret Solbjer* - a district with living houses, kinder gardens, schools and office buildings;











- *Green front* - an urbanistic park with facillities, suitable for both traditional and active recreation;


*Infrastructure*: a new tram/light railway line, new transport hub - Lundlänken and new bike lanes are planned to be build in the area;
*Status*: planned;
*Start of construction*: (2012)
*Construction plan*: 










1) Den första etappen som byggs ut är kvarteret Solbjer (söder om Solbjersvägen mellan nuvarande bostadsområde och Vattentornet). Samtidigt pågår byggandet av MaxIV, mellan motorvägen och Odarslövsvägen.
2) 2014 ska spårvägens första etapp vara klar och då påbörjas utbyggnaden kring spårvägens hållplats vid MaxIV och kommande ESS-anläggningen.
3) Därefter fortsätter byggandet utmed spårvägslinjen.
4) ESS börjar byggas och samtidigt fylls området mellan motorvägen och spårvägen, söder om Max IV med bebyggelse.
5) De sista etapperna blir längst i öster och norr.

2010:

Finns 200 bostäder och 4000 arbetsplatser inom området

2014:

Finns 700 bostäder och 5 000-7 000 arbetsplatser inom området
ESS har påbörjats.
Lundalänken och Max IV invigs
Etapp 1 kvarteret Solbjer: färdigbyggt
Etapp 1 Västra Brunnshög: påbörjat
Etapp 2 Norra Brunnshög, Science village: påbörjat
Etapp 3 Centrala Brunnshög: bostadskvarter påbörjat

2018:

Finns 1500 bostäder och 10 000-15 000 arbetsplatser inom området
ESS-byggnaderna är klara (tekniska installationer pågår)
Etapp 1 Västra Brunnshög: pågår
Etapp 2 Norra Brunnshög och Science village: pågår
Etapp 3 Centrala Brunnshög: färdigställs

2025:

Finns 3000 bostäder (flats) och 20 000-25 000 arbetsplatser (work places) inom området
ESS i drift
MAX IV-anläggningen utvidgas
Etapp 1 Västra Brunnshög: färdigställs
Etapp 2 Norra Brunnshög och Science village: pågår
Etapp 3 Centrala Brunnshög: färdigställs
Etapp 4 Nordvästra Brunnshög: pågår
Etapp 5 Östra Brunnshög: pågår
Planreserv finns för ytterligare 1000 bostäder och 15 000-20 000 arbetsplatser inom området;

*End of construction*: 2020 (2025);
*More information*: www.ideon.se, www.lund.se, www.maxlab.lu.se, www.ess-scandinavia.eu;
*Pictures/Visualisaitons*:

A proposal by 'White arkitekter':

(c) ideon.se









and that is how the 'Ideon Science park' looks today:

(c) flickr.com









(c) flickr.com


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A pre - story:

*ESS will be built in Lund *​
Spain has withdrawn it´s candidacy as host country for the research facility European Spallation Source, ESS. This means that the question is settled. ESS ends up in the city Lund in Sweden.
This is a fantastic opportunity for Swedish research, says Pär Omling, Director General of the Swedish Research Council.
ESS is a planned facility for research carried out with the aid of *neutron scattering technology*, for example within materials- and nanotechnology, chemistry, molecular biology, pharmaceutical research, energy technology and IT.
*ESS will be the world´s most powerful neutronsource* when it stands ready in 2018. The project is estimated to generate a great number of employment opportunities. <...>
The establishment of ESS together with the MAX IV synchrotron radiation facility will make Sweden and Lund a world-leading centre for materials and bio-molecular-related research for a long time to come. This will mean fantastic opportunities for Swedish researchers and will lead to a highly dynamic environment providing world-leading research, says Lars Börjesson, Secretary-General to the Committee for Research Infrastructures. <...>

www.vr.se


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*'Max-Lab'*

The expansion of the science park begins with the construction of the most powerful neutron laboratory in the World. After a strong competition, the winning proposal has been chosen:

(c) cisionwire.se









(c) cisionwire.se


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*European Spallation Source (ESS)*

Henning Larsen Architects, COBE and SLA have won the international design competition for the European Spallation Source (ESS), in Lund, Sweden. ESS will become the world's largest and most advanced facility for neutron-based research. The team also includes the engineering comapnies Buro Happold, NNE Pharmaplan and Transsolar.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Edison Park and Sony Mobile center*

Some pictures of the Edison Park and Sony Mobile research center which were opened in 2012 and are located next to the Ideon Science Park:


Ideon karta by News Oresund, on Flickr


Edison Park med Sony Mobile i bakgrunden 20131003_005 by News Oresund, on Flickr


Sony Mobile Lund 20131003_001 by News Oresund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Science Village, European Spallation Source
Lund, Sweden | *Status*: Under construction | *Source*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A special solar cell park is being constructed to power the future laboratory. This month "Solar Supply" will finish the construction of a solar cell park that will produce 150 000 kWh of energy every year to be used by a next generation synchrotron radiation source Max Iv in Lund. The park occupies an area of 850 sq.m.

Source: *Solcellsanläggning på Max IV i Lund*, , *Europas största solcellsanläggning invigs i Lund*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Th construction of the most powerfull neutron laboratory ever has begun! The European Spallation Source (ESS) is being constructed in Ideon Science Park of Lund, Sweden. A symbolic ceremony which took place on 2nd of October this year has marked the official start of construction works. 
This is the biggest investment project in the field of science in Europe at the moment.



















More information: *The Construction of ESS is Underway*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A synchrotron light source facility or Max IV laboratory (also known as Max-lab) is shaping up in Ideon Science Park:

Max IV laboratoriet Lund_2015apr14_0094 by News Oresund, on Flickr

Max IV laboratoriet Lund_2015apr14_0098 by News Oresund, on Flickr

Mejor Edificio del Futuro by Daniel Cobos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The most powerfull neutron laboratory in the world - European Spallation Source (ESS) is shapping up!

Lund_150712-7555.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Lund_150712-7580.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

ESS will be a great asset for Europe and scientists around the world. It doesn't come cheap though! 

Sir Patrick Stewart provides an easy to understand explenation of what ESS is.


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

as ecuador


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A 186 megapixel panorama, from left to right: construction sites of the European Spallation Source, almost completed MAX IV laboratory and in the distant far right the headquarters of Sony Mobile.

Particle accelerators panorama by MAX IV Laboratory, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey DJ, none of the pics in the initial post #1 show up anymore. Perhaps you could update some of the renders?


----------



## AshKing21 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice developments going on


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A next generation X-ray source (laboratory Max IV), which is currently under construction in Lund, Sweden, was tested for the first time. Electrons have begun circulating in a synchrotron, in what researchers hope marks the start of a new era for X-ray science. 

*Next-generation X-ray source fires up*

max_iv_nattbilder-1 by MAX IV Laboratory, on Flickr

max_iv_nattbilder by MAX IV Laboratory, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

is this bigger one than CERN?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

inno4321 said:


> is this bigger one than CERN?


It may well be.

The European Spallation Source (ESS) which is currently under construction will be a multi-disciplinary research facility based on what will be the world's most powerful neutron source. While Max IV is a next-generation synchrotron radiation facility.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

ESS construction site picture update (Feb 2016):









Source









Source









Source

More information: *ESS Passes 20% Completion Milestone, with On-Site Installations to Begin this Year*

There will be a light-railway stop in the area with the new laboratories ESS and Max iv. The construction phase should start this year.


----------

